# Work Desk Organization



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2022)

Alright, I have a tendency to let my desk get cluttered up, buried under paperwork, fidgets, gadgets, decorations, and snacks. 

This question is not for the Type-A people where organization comes easy. I want to hear from those who struggle, where organization is a constant battle. What have you done to make your workspace more usable?


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 20, 2022)

I allow the clutter to pile up until it is un-useable, then start working in a shared location where I am not able to leave my stuff. Then eventually there will be a day where the shared space isn't available and I'll spend two hours cleaning my desk. I then use my desk for a week or two and repeat the process.

So what I'm saying is, Following.....


----------



## cbrandt (Apr 20, 2022)

I do my best when I can keep "everything" digital, with one large and one small notepad on my desk for notes. When I lose track of that, things build up fast. 

If I haven't touched something in 2 days, it is likely to be there for 2 months...


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 20, 2022)

dvsDave said:


> Alright, I have a tendency to let my desk get cluttered up, buried under paperwork, fidgets, gadgets, decorations, and snacks.
> 
> This question is not for the Type-A people where organization comes easy. I want to hear from those who struggle, where organization is a constant battle. What have you done to make your workspace more usable?


*Quoting You:* "buried under paperwork, fidgets, gadgets, decorations, and snacks." 
Keeping your snacks on top is of paramount importance. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2022)

RonHebbard said:


> *Quoting You:* "buried under paperwork, fidgets, gadgets, decorations, and snacks."
> Keeping your snacks on top is of paramount importance.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard



Oh absolutely, snacks are a top priority


----------



## Amiers (Apr 20, 2022)

Man this hits home. My desk is always a mess. I spend a few mins on Friday to get it as clean as possible so it doesn’t feel like total chaos on Monday when I walk in fresh.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2022)

Amiers said:


> Man this hits home. My desk is always a mess. I spend a few mins on Friday to get it as clean as possible so it doesn’t feel like total chaos on Monday when I walk in fresh.


That's a good idea.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 20, 2022)

Organized chaos, Dave. It's all knowing in which pile the thing you want has been filed.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2022)

TimMc said:


> Organized chaos, Dave. It's all knowing in which pile the thing you want has been filed.


That works until the piles shift or fall. Or once the items get really hidden, then ADHD brain forgets where it is because it was in sight yesterday and today it's not.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2022)

Accurate


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Apr 20, 2022)

wait a sec! I am both type-A and operate on the piles-o-stuff desk model. Usually it works for me - tho I can't find the 2nd set of keys to my wife's car for the last few weeks. Anyone got a metal detector? Somehow these shots don't convey the full horror, tho ...


----------



## Amiers (Apr 20, 2022)

Ben Stiegler said:


> wait a sec! I am both type-A and operate on the piles-o-stuff desk model. Usually it works for me - tho I can't find the 2nd set of keys to my wife's car for the last few weeks. Anyone got a metal detector? Somehow these shots don't convey the full horror, tho ...



I’ve been missing a pair for channel locks for like 2 weeks when you are done with the detector can you ship it this way.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Apr 21, 2022)

Some years ago I resolved to spray paint a neon green on all my tools - but (inevitably) the spray can disappeared from its safe place in my garage/whse before I could get to doing it. A classic recursive problem ...


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 21, 2022)

Every time I reorganize I forget where I put something, then spend hours searching for it. So I gave up. I try to keep the main work area tidy but let the heaps form as they will around me. The current midden heap...


----------



## cbrandt (Apr 21, 2022)

@sk8rsdad That feels like a humble brag...

Your "Midden heap" is my spit polish clean desk...


----------



## Amiers (Apr 21, 2022)

Since we are showing off. Lately my desk has turned into a napkin catch all.


----------



## Catherder (Apr 21, 2022)

See your problem is that your desks are far too big. My little work from home “desk” has just enough space for the laptop, a monitor, and mouse and keyboard. No extra space = no room for clutter 

When I had a full cubicle in the Before Time … hooo boy.


----------



## jtweigandt (Apr 21, 2022)

First you have to formalize and define the problem. At work, At home, and in my workshop.. I suffer from HSS.. horizontal surface syndrome. I'm a pile up and periodic purge sort.


----------

